# Perdomo Lot 23 Lot 23 Maduro Cigar Review - Good not great



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Good modestly priced cigar, would smoke again

Read the full review here: Perdomo Lot 23 Lot 23 Maduro Cigar Review - Good not great


----------

